# DUSTY HAS FOALED



## lucky lodge (Nov 4, 2011)

dusty has foaled a little chestnut with white legs not sure if its a colt or a filly

will take photos asap



:yeah



:yeah



:yeah



:yeah





oh he so tiny probly about 14/15 in tall


----------



## a mini dream come true (Nov 4, 2011)

Congratulations!!!



:yeah



:yeah Hope all is well with the wee one



:yeah



. Looking forward to pics.I'm so happy for you. How is Saffire? Maybe she is next



:yeah . Come on Saffire!


----------



## MeganH (Nov 4, 2011)

Congrats!!!!














Cant wait to see!

Were you able to watch the birth? Hope everything is going well!!


----------



## minifreishorsefarm (Nov 4, 2011)

Congrats! Hope all is well, looking forward to pics.

Marsha


----------



## Wings (Nov 5, 2011)

Is it mean if I say we told you so?



Look at all that stressing and panic you used up








Congrats! And you must get pics up soon otherwise I'll be on my way to bop you with the feed bucket!!


----------



## cassie (Nov 5, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and on Renee's birthday tooo!!!! how exciting! what a good girl Dust!!


----------



## Eagle (Nov 5, 2011)

Dusty what a wonderful birthday pressy



Congratulations Jenny





5 hours have past without further info, come on girl! don't worry us like this


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 5, 2011)

hi well its COLT had to get the bloody vet out as dusty had no milk and dont no if he got any closttrom

he had to have a aleterlitle (sorry dont no how to spell it) drench and he was constpated so had a anamar

have to go give him another one as he is straining to poo.....dusty got a pain killer and needle to bring on the milk

but he seems to be a bit more lively now..

will take photos asap as it is ticking down with rain here.....but hes all warm in the stable

i luv you all for being so surpotive

man my spelling is terrible

2 down 1 to go


----------



## Eagle (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks for the update, we were getting worried



Congratulations on your new colt

Pics Please









come on! at least 1


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 5, 2011)

it has stop raining will go take pics now back soon


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 5, 2011)

he looks really tall in this photo but hes only about 15in tall


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 5, 2011)

oh vet reackons he will go grey what do you think?????????????????


----------



## Wings (Nov 5, 2011)

Looking a bit cute!

What makes the vet say grey, is there any grey in his pedigree?

The white on his legs is just foal shading.

Also for future refrence if you can find any Fleet liquid enema it is awesome stuff to have in the foal kit! I used it to unblock little Sterling


----------



## cassie (Nov 5, 2011)

WOW how exciting Jenny!! what a good girl Dusty!!! YAY!!

he is simply gorgeous! and so little, have you thought of any names? cutie little baby!


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 5, 2011)

poor little thing has had his 3rd eneama last one i just gave him he past about 2mls of watery poo then went to the milk bar and then fell asleep standing up so has it worked...........

as for names i dont no maybe we could all come up with something together

must go wlith Little Lucky___________


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 5, 2011)

OH MY - YOU HAVE JUST MADE MY DAY or rather Dusty has!!

Well done Dusty - what a beautiful little boy you have there.








I'm so thrilled for you Jenny - it's just what you need right now.





Sorry that he has had a bit of trouble with his poo (cant understand why Dusty wouldn't let her milk down, her udder was full enough!) but glad all seems well now. Was this your new vet who came?

Enjoy your weekend watching your new little colt (and taking loads of pictures!!)

Again MANY CONGRATULATIONS.


----------



## Jill (Nov 5, 2011)

So precious!!! Enjoy him


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 5, 2011)

thanks everyone...

yep the new vet came out and she was fantastic



:yeah

hope i dont need the vet for saffire

iam feeling very worn out


----------



## MeganH (Nov 5, 2011)

Awww! Sweet little boy! Congrats again!!! Can't wait to see more of him!!!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Nov 5, 2011)

Congratulations, can hardly wait for my foal fix.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Nov 5, 2011)

What a beautiful little boy




:wub He is so adorable


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 5, 2011)

So how's our newest baby boy doing? Come along Jenny, you know us Aunties are not satisfied unless we are getting at least three hourly updates!!

Also did your new vet say anything about Saffire while she was with you (I'm so glad you have now found a vet you are happy with and can work with.



)


----------



## Riverrose28 (Nov 5, 2011)

AAAAWWWW! Thanks for the pictures, too cute! Bless his little heart! Made my day!


----------



## Equuisize (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh Jenny, he's darling.

Love little boys!!!

Well, I loved all my little girls, too, at the same

time I was wanting them to be boys.

Have fun with him.

Hope Saffire is doing well, too.


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 5, 2011)

well just got up and having me morning coffee and



and all seems well from seeing them on camera

will give you up date when i go out to feed


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 5, 2011)

the little man is doing really well



:yeah





i would like to put saffire and dusty and the un named foal all together but last time thay were togher saffire bit him





whats your thoughts

oh nobody has come up with any names for him


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 5, 2011)

come i need some ideas on names

little lucky tonker toy

thats the only one i can think off

come on put your thinking caps on



:rofl


----------



## Eagle (Nov 5, 2011)

Lucky Lodge What a relief aka rely

Buy hey I am drunk lol

Night all


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 5, 2011)

thnks guys keep them coming

eagle are you drunk



who you drinking with ask them a drunking comfo can come up with some good names


----------



## cassie (Nov 5, 2011)

what are mum and dad's show names Jenny?

I'm trying to think of something... I'm liking little lucky Prince... (of something... can't think of an ending yet... ) hehe


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 5, 2011)

mums name is

Tiny toy dust me in red

dads name is

Glenrowan lucky warrior


----------



## a mini dream come true (Nov 6, 2011)

How abou "" Lucky Lodge's Dusty Warrior" ?


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 6, 2011)

a mini dream come true said:


> How abou "" Lucky Lodge's Dusty Warrior" ?






now i like that



:yes



:yes

would have to be little lucky dusty warrior

what about a stable name????????????


----------



## a mini dream come true (Nov 6, 2011)

"Duster" because he'll be leaving a clould of dust each time he takes off



:rofl




:rofl


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 6, 2011)

iam loveing these names



:yes


----------



## cassie (Nov 6, 2011)

Little Lucky Warrior Dust?

Little Lucky dusty's tiny warrior?

Little Lucky Dusty's red warrior?

Little Lucky the Red warrior Prince?

um, names Tommy? Kai, Will (prince) hehe LOL Warren hehe (Waz)





just writing as I think here LOL prob not very good sorry


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 6, 2011)

well i think his show name will

little lucky dusty warrior

and what do use think of de-ago for his stable name


----------



## Lindi-loo (Nov 6, 2011)

:yeah



CONGRATULATIONS



:yeah





Sorry Im late but had a rather busy weekend..good work Dusty hes gorgeous..I just love that name Dusy warrior 



 ..what about Conker for a stable name as in horse chestnut 



 ..Hes so cute and so tiny..well done


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 6, 2011)

Love his name Jenny - as for a stable name, then anything that seems to suit him and pleases you is find (dont think it can be Conker Lindy, coz he may just go grey LOL!!)

Good luck with Saffire - dont forget that thermos of coffee so you can sit out there watching her! If she is going to have red bag delivery then at the first sign of 'red' appearing, get in there and get it opened, dont wait for her to push it out. Reach in and grab two little feet (hopefully feeling the little nose coming too) and get baby out.

Dont worry, it is really quite like a normal birth except that you must be there to speed it up.





Oh and if the day was good enough to have Dusty and her little boy out in the paddock, then where are our picture??????


----------



## Wings (Nov 6, 2011)

AnnaC said:


> Oh and if the day was good enough to have Dusty and her little boy out in the paddock, then where are our picture??????



She treats us with such cruelty doesn't she


----------



## a mini dream come true (Nov 6, 2011)

:rofl



Here we all are wanting our foal fixes.



:rofl



Waiting for our turn



:smokesmile:in the foaling stall and watching all the new babies.


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 6, 2011)

sorry guys i will take some more photos today when i get back from food shopping not that i wont to leave saffire

but we got to eat.....i hate food shopping it will be a quick shop


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 6, 2011)

oh forgot to tell you the little man is doing really well

he very indepented mum follows him around

any ideas of names that means hes indepented (hope i spelt it right)

Iam still not over thrilled with de-ago


----------



## Eagle (Nov 7, 2011)

I am so glad to hear that he is doing well, how about the name "Dude" for around the stables if he is independent?

I would be really careful leaving Saffire for the next for days, I missed a birth last year cos I was making lunch for the kids and I was only gone for about 30-40 minutes (luckily all went well) but she foaled out in the pouring rain and the foal got a bit cold and wet which gave him a few problems but he soon got over them.

Can you give a shopping list to hubby or someone?


----------



## cassie (Nov 7, 2011)

as long as you don't steal "Fair Warrior!" cos thats my Boys name! and he was born first!! I don't mind





I was quite thrilled with those names I picked out for Jenny Diane so Thankyou





Warrior or Dude sounds real cool!

more piccies please!


----------



## MeganH (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes Yes!! I second Cassie!! MORE PICS PLEASE


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 7, 2011)

well little de-ago wich his name has been named by the family....

is doing great .i promise i will take photos of all of them today as it not raining





oh he was named after dora the explora her cousin but ive spelt it different


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 7, 2011)

my grand daughter is obsessed with dora the explora she named him

and she only 1 1/2 nearly 2


----------



## a mini dream come true (Nov 7, 2011)

Diego is an explorer and so is De-ago and they have to be independent to be explorers, so I think it fits. The grandkiddos loved Dora when they were smaller.


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 7, 2011)

little de-ago 2 days old


----------



## cassie (Nov 8, 2011)

he looks absoloutly lovely Jenny



what a precious little man!

how is mum n baby? do they come up for scratches?


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 8, 2011)

no not coming up for scratchs yet but if you touch his bum he will kick you LOL LOL

not like beau he backs up for a bum scratch


----------



## Eagle (Nov 8, 2011)

De-ago is adorable Jenny, you have no idea how happy I am for you, you so deserved an easy birth and healthy baby





I wonder what colour he will be? my foals that grey out are much darker then him at birth.


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh he is adorble Jenny, what a little cutie pie!





I really couldn't say if he will be grey or not - I think you will just have to wait and see.


----------



## MeganH (Nov 8, 2011)

He is so cute! Love him!!

Renee- do you have pictures of your little ones young and then greyed out? I'd love to see the change!


----------



## Eagle (Nov 8, 2011)

thanks for the excuse for pics





This is Fancy at a month old





at 1 year





at 2 he is now a light grey pinto

This is Dipinto at birth





at 5 months





and a year


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 8, 2011)

Great pictures Renee.








So what colour will you register Dipinto as when he goes 'adult'? And would you be allowed to show him in coloured classes? It could be a bit complicated??


----------



## MeganH (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow!! Those colors really did change!! Love the before and after pictures!


----------



## Eagle (Nov 8, 2011)

I have no idea about registering him Anna, i don't think he will be a stallion anyway so i guess it doesn't really matter but his is a grey pintaloosa I think.

P.s he has changed again and his spots have gone black


----------



## Wings (Nov 8, 2011)

I had to help a friend rego a horse recently and we got hit by the grey issue!

In the end we phrased it as grey (palomino) pinto.

We knew through some pink skin on his face, a blue eye and a white hoof that he did grab some of the pinto from his dad, we also knew because of the chesnut to cremello breeding he could only be a palomino. But he was most certainly grey!


----------



## Eagle (Nov 8, 2011)

His pattern at this stage was adorable










It is such a shame he has the grey gene


----------



## Eagle (Nov 8, 2011)

Dipintos full brother is a dark grey pinto, i sold him as a colt but next time I go to visit I will take some pics. He is a real cutie pie, he is much smaller than Dipinto.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Nov 10, 2011)

Awww hes a grogeous colour so deep rich chestnut a little gem 



 ..I will be watching with great interest to see if he does go grey..I would never have thought the other ponies would change that much either amazing 



 some great pictures


----------



## Eagle (Nov 10, 2011)

I am off to see Fancy at the weekend cos the guy wants to sell him back to me



My herd seems to be turning into the Brat Pack





I will take some pics


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 10, 2011)

little de-ago is do really well still wont come up to me though.

will take some photos of him today


----------



## Lindi-loo (Nov 11, 2011)

Eagle said:


> I am off to see Fancy at the weekend cos the guy wants to sell him back to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 "Brat Pack "





Looking forward to seeing new pics of de-ago..they change so quickly


----------



## bannerminis (Nov 11, 2011)

Congrats on your gorgeous new boy.

I havent been on the computer much these days as my hubby was home from the middle east for nearly 2 wks so lots of family time.

But delighted to see your little guy is doing well and he is just gorgeous.

As for grey I dont see it but time will tell.


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 12, 2011)

de-ago is still a big chicken and wont come near me

and ive notice his mane has a some white come through maybe he will be a chestnut with flaxen mane and tail


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 12, 2011)

finely photos taken today


----------



## Lindi-loo (Nov 13, 2011)

wow hes a stunning little boy..hes very light under that red coat...how exciting


----------



## Eagle (Nov 13, 2011)

What a cutie,



I wonder if he will go palomino?


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh he's just so scrummy yummy.








Sorry, no idea regarding colour - chestnuts are such fun, you never know exactly how they will turn out.


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 13, 2011)

thanks everyone if he turns out palomino hes a keeper...i may even keep him any way husband wont be to happy about that

how can i make de-ago more friendly he just wont come near me he,s a week and 1 day old now man that has gone fast


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 14, 2011)

little de-ago is constipated again so rang vet number 2 and ive giving him another enema

anybody had this problam


----------



## Eagle (Nov 14, 2011)

I had a colt last year that got cold and wet as his stupid mother decided to foal outside in a really bad storm, well he had pooping problems on and of for a few weeks. He was fine after that though.


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 14, 2011)

what did you do


----------



## Lindi-loo (Nov 14, 2011)

Do you ever wonder why we put ourselves through all this stress lol 



 I bet you were alot more relaxed with your own babies 



 its just because you care so much and want everything to be right 



 Im sure he will be popping out those lil poops just fine soon and biting on your arm just like lil Beau


----------



## Eagle (Nov 14, 2011)

I gave him some baby enemas and things soon got started. I also kept him and his mum stabled at night as it was still cold and I thought it wouldn't hurt to keep them a little warmer.


----------



## Wings (Nov 14, 2011)

Eagle said:


> What a cutie,
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if he will go palomino?



Doubt it, here's the trick I got taught: see his eyelashes? They're a typical chestnut red. The chestnuts that go pali tend to have much lighter almost creamy eyelashes early on and shed out to be very dark palominos. I know someone whose palomino warmblood throws a lot of foals like that so I'm getting better at picking them


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 14, 2011)

no little de-ago eye lashes are chestnut


----------



## cassie (Nov 15, 2011)

I love chestnuts Jenny




they have such vibrant colouring



how is your little man going?


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 15, 2011)

hi cassie were have you been hiding.....de-ago is ok bit worried about his poos but hes had a few today but there still black and

hard...had to give him another enema yesterday.......and seems to be doing a lot of laying down today is that normal????????????????????????????











and this is my cousin he can gets new him but i cant


----------



## cassie (Nov 15, 2011)

lucky lodge said:


> hi cassie were have you been hiding.....de-ago is ok bit worried about his poos but hes had a few today but there still black and
> 
> hard...had to give him another enema yesterday.......and seems to be doing a lot of laying down today is that normal????????????????????????????
> 
> ...


NAW snuggles!! how frustrating though! has he got a white stocking on his back leg??



SO mega cute!!

Finn's poops are black... he never had any trouble though... didn't even need to give him ONE enema...	_I wonder... _if you made Dusty's feed up like a mash... so she gets lots of fluids it would pass on to bubba?? totally guessing here, but Suzie was on a mash at night for the first week or two and Finn never had a problem... just an idea to try maybe?


----------



## Eagle (Nov 15, 2011)

Jenny have you checked Dusty's udder to make sure De-ago is eating enough?


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 15, 2011)

yer she seems to have milk and its very white is that normal....but when he nurses he dosnt drink for very long i see him nugging

at her udders more then drinking...............


----------



## Eagle (Nov 15, 2011)

how often does he go to drink?


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 15, 2011)

often but seems to do more nugging at the milk bar then drinking it...but he pees a lot so he must be getting plenty of milk


----------



## Eagle (Nov 15, 2011)

It looks like your cousin has just appeared from a whole in the ground


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 15, 2011)

LOL!! Renee - it does doesn't it!





Jenny, frequent drinks and butting Momma's udders are quite normal.





Like the others have said, lots of wet mashy food for Momma may help little De-ago with his poops. Also is your hay as leafy as possible? It is a good supply of grass that provides a mare's system with the necessary 'ingredients' to keep a foals digestion working properly, so where there is a lack of suitable 'green stuff' other methods have to be used. Hence the need for wet food at the very least. Are you feeding a good mare and foal feed because that can help. How about some well soaked sugar beet - just make sure that little De-ago cant get at her feed bowl coz a foal this young cant chew the beet bits.

Hopefully the little man will get himself sorted before long.





The pictures are brilliant Jenny - he's just gorgeous.


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 15, 2011)

hi all de-ago is doing great found lots of poo this morning still i bit hard though....but i might feed dusty a bran mash that would be ok yer


----------



## HGFarm (Nov 22, 2011)

Little Lucky Toy Warrior

Hope mama is giving plenty of milk and yes, head butting mama is normal. They dont drink long, but often.


----------



## spacehorse (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Eagle, It took me ages to dig that hole



JK


----------

